
Joyce K. Reynolds, co-editor of RFCs, has died - hydragit
https://mailarchive.ietf.org/arch/msg/ietf/e9UDzTAAWSlXA2g9bhMbv1SHTx4
======
DanBC
Very sad.

Jon Postel has RFC 2468:
[http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2468](http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2468)

It would be nice if Joyce got something similar, although I guess it's
trickier now.

Joyce is mentioned in RFC 1336:
[http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1336](http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1336)

Her section of that is nice, she worked on stuff we've all used a lot.

    
    
               Ms. Reynolds has contributed
               to the development of the DARPA Experimental Multimedia Mail
               System, the Post Office Protocol, the Telnet Protocol, and
               the Telnet Option Specifications.  She helped update the File
               Transfer Protocol.  Her current technical interests include:
               internet protocols, internet management, technical
               researching, writing, and editing, Internet security
               policies, X.500 directory services and Telnet Options.
    

This is what she said in 1992 for that RFC.

    
    
               It has been interesting thirteen years in my professional
               life to participate in the Internet world, from the
               transition from the TENEX to TOPs-20 machines in 1979 to
               surviving the NCP to TCP transition in 1980.  Celebrating the
               achievement of the ISI 1000 Hour Club where one of our TOPs-
               20 machines set a record for staying up and running for 1000
               consecutive hours without crashing, to watching the cellular
               split of the ARPANET into the Milnet and Internet sides, and
               surviving the advent.  All in all, my most memorable times
               are the people who have contributed to the research and
               development of the Internet.  Lots of hard, intense work,
               coupled with creative, exciting fun.  As for the future,
               there is much discussion and enthusiasm about the next steps
               in the evolution of the Internet.  I'm looking forward.
    

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joyce_K._Reynolds](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joyce_K._Reynolds)

~~~
DanBC
This wikipedia article about TOPS-20 and TENEX gives some idea about what they
were working with at the time.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TOPS-20](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TOPS-20)

>>In the 1960s, BBN was involved in a number of LISP-based artificial
intelligence projects for DARPA, many of which had very large (for the era)
memory requirements. One solution to this problem was to add paging software
to the LISP language, allowing it to write out unused portions of memory to
disk for later recall if needed. One such system had been developed for the
PDP-1 at MIT by Daniel Murphy before he joined BBN. Early DEC machines were
based on an 18-bit word, allowing addresses to encode for a 262-kword memory.
The machines were based on expensive core memory and included nowhere near the
required amount. The pager used the most significant bits of the address to
index a table of blocks on a magnetic drum that acted as the pager's backing
store, and the software would fetch the pages if needed and then re-write the
address to point to the proper area of RAM.

------
luckydude
As someone who has lived through the times where the only real source of good
information were the RFC's, this sucks.

Much respect to her and all of the people who worked together. I've often
thought that the RFC process was one of the coolest things about our field.
Other people think it is open source, I dunno. All those people coming
together to work together to make stuff actually work, as in really work, not
I wish it worked, but actually work. There were a lot of competing interests
that people set aside to get stuff done.

~~~
wpietri
Truth. For me, coming across the RFCs was better than finding a treasure
chest. So much knowledge. And better, so much wisdom about systems design.

~~~
luckydude
You might like Mike Padlipsky's Elements of Networking Style.

Out of print but so worth a read.

------
ddp
Joyce and Jon were two of the nicest people you could meet. They both left us
way too early it seems.

